# Antinuclear antibodies, help!!!



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Got home from ante natal clinic and my consultant had accidently left a letter in my notes.
The letter was to a haematology specialist asking for advice. My Endo and OB/Gyn wanted to start me on asprin, and in the letter it said my lupus and antiphospholipid tests were negative BUT my antinuclear antibody test was positive with 1:100 and my anti dsDNA was at 46.

I have no idea what this means???? I have had multiple checks for things that could cause blood clots and all have been clear, even my blood gas was fine.

When i googled it came up with Lupus nephritis... and i read about kidney disease ect. I have scarred kidneys and currently have hydnonephrosis... y havent they mentioned n e thing to me and should i bring it up? I dont want to sound like google knows better than them.

Help please!!!!!!!!!:sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Got home from ante natal clinic and my consultant had accidently left a letter in my notes.
> The letter was to a haematology specialist asking for advice. My Endo and OB/Gyn wanted to start me on asprin, and in the letter it said my lupus and antiphospholipid tests were negative BUT my antinuclear antibody test was positive with 1:100 and my anti dsDNA was at 46.
> 
> I have no idea what this means???? I have had multiple checks for things that could cause blood clots and all have been clear, even my blood gas was fine.
> ...


As far as I know; Anti-dsDNA is definitive for Lupus. Check out this link...........

http://inhealth.cnn.com/lupus-health-center/site-map


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Great link. Thank u.
Only symptom i don't have on that list is the rashes... But my other illnesses come with most of those symptoms too so its all very confusing.

Looks like I'll just have to ask the specialists what they think is happening.
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Great link. Thank u.
> Only symptom i don't have on that list is the rashes... But my other illnesses come with most of those symptoms too so its all very confusing.
> 
> Looks like I'll just have to ask the specialists what they think is happening.
> Thanks


In the beginning w/Lupus, I had a lot of sores but not rashes. Mouth sores, nasal and scalp.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nasal sores i do get, thats what started off all the testing i believe.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Have you ever been bitten by a tick? (Lyme's disease) -- You would probably know because you would have ended up with a pretty big red sore. Are you gluten-free? Have you ever been allergy tested? I'm just asking because it would be nice to find what is triggering your ailments ((in addition to staying WITH your doctors))


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Never bitten by a tick. Not gluten-free.... have not got the will power or time to sort that (mayne lazyness lol).
Only allergies i have is insect bites. 
Ive always been told that all my ailments are from my illnessness. If i say 'i have a headache' drs say 'ye that'll be the addisons' or something like that. Also whenever i have been in hospital they find my blood to be low in something... potassium, salt ect. They put this down to my poor kidneys.
Any insight??


----------

